# Looking to do better



## molbert73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi there  I haven't been here in quite a while. I fed raw a while back and have decided that it is just not for us for a few reasons.
I have been feeding my girls Pro Plan and while they do ok on it I would like to find a better food that is in the same price range or cheaper if possible.
They are very picky eaters as most pointers are and it is very difficult to keep weight on them. I show them so it is very important to keep them in great condition. They seem to do best with a high fat content food.
I was thinking about Taste of the Wild as the price is great and it has good reviews on many food review sites. 
The other one I was looking at was Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete.

I would love peoples thoughts on what I should feed :biggrin:


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i would never use a diamond product having been caught up, in the last recall 2 yrs ago and subjected to lies, and BS for a long time.
in the end, the truth came out, they paid nearly 4 grand in vet bills, and i managed to keep rex alive, (liver failure from their toxic food) by cooking a liver support diet, and chinese herbs.

many companies have had recalls, tho i go with those who haven't. and if they have had recalls, they don't lie and deceive until the FDA catches up with them.

fromm, never a recall.and a very old company with very decent food.
farmina, an italian company with stricter regs than the US, never a recall.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i would never use a diamond product having been caught up, in the last recall 2 yrs ago and subjected to lies, and BS for a long time.
in the end, the truth came out, they paid nearly 4 grand in vet bills, and i managed to keep rex alive, (liver failure from their toxic food) by cooking a liver support diet, and chinese herbs.

many companies have had recalls, tho i go with those who haven't. and if they have had recalls, they don't lie and deceive until the FDA catches up with them.

fromm, never a recall.and a very old company with very decent food.
farmina, an italian company with stricter regs than the US, never a recall.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

sorry for the double post. wouldn't allow me to edit out, or delete.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Victor is good and reasonably priced. Another decent, reasonably priced kibble is Zignature.


----------



## A&W (Apr 26, 2014)

molbert73 said:


> Hi there  I haven't been here in quite a while. I fed raw a while back and have decided that it is just not for us for a few reasons.
> I have been feeding my girls Pro Plan and while they do ok on it I would like to find a better food that is in the same price range or cheaper if possible.
> They are very picky eaters as most pointers are and it is very difficult to keep weight on them. I show them so it is very important to keep them in great condition. They seem to do best with a high fat content food.
> I was thinking about Taste of the Wild as the price is great and it has good reviews on many food review sites.
> ...


Double thumbs on the food from Italy, Farmina N&D. I noticed you are from Michigan. There is an on-line company called DogFoodDirect.com that has all the Farmina N&D foods and ships from Minnesota. I am using the Chicken GF. If you have any questions go to the company's Facebook page "Farmina USA" and ask away. Chewy.com also carries it but sadly dropped the ball on keeping stock at proper levels. I am sure they will catch up though.

Farmina N&D is the most palatable dry food on the market.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Let me add Dr Tim's.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I feed my lab Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed. He is doing great on it. It is a little more expensive than the pro plan though.


----------



## hamster0601 (Apr 22, 2014)

I've been very happy with Fromm Gold and Nutrisource. Both are under $55 for 30 lbs in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Fromm Classics and Gold should be similarly priced.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I feed EVO Turkey/Chicken (dry) to my dogs, but it is probably more expensive than what you are using right now, at least at the checkout. However, because it is better food, our GSPs get less than with a brand with less protein & fat.

If I didn't feed EVO I would probably go to Dr Tim's performance foods.

FWIW,


----------



## molbert73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone  I definitely prefer to be able to buy the food locally. I do like EVO but I really am trying to stay lower priced than that.
I went to the store today and looked at the Fromm foods (gold adult in particular). I like the ingredient list but I was a little disappointed in the fat content. I really like the price and it is also included in the stores frequent feeder program so that makes it even more affordable. The feeding guideline also recommends less than the food I am currently feeding (yay). 
Thoughts?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I hope whatever you choose works out well for your dog.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome back! I, too, gave up on raw (for varying reasons) and have been doing raw plus cooked/canned. 

While I think Proplan is perfectly fine, if you're looking for a change, I'll recommend Precise Naturals Endurance. It's a 30/20 and the price is really good. Echo is on Precise Sensicare (PWD) and she looks and does great on it, and my elderly bichon is on the senior and doing great as well. 

HTH


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't edit my post... it should say I've been doing KIBBLE plus canned and cooked, not raw.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

molbert73 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone  I definitely prefer to be able to buy the food locally. I do like EVO but I really am trying to stay lower priced than that.
> I went to the store today and looked at the Fromm foods (gold adult in particular). I like the ingredient list but I was a little disappointed in the fat content. I really like the price and it is also included in the stores frequent feeder program so that makes it even more affordable. The feeding guideline also recommends less than the food I am currently feeding (yay).
> Thoughts?


Have you been able to find a good option for your dog?


----------



## molbert73 (Jan 16, 2011)

NutroGeoff said:


> Have you been able to find a good option for your dog?


Sorry for the late reply  I did decide to go with Fromm Gold Adult for now. The price combined with the high nutrient and high calorie content per cup really attracted me. I also really like that there are multiple protein sources in the food. So far they are liking it but are not completely switched over yet.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh good! That's great to hear. Glad they are doing good on it so far.


----------

